
Stages, Structures, and the Work of Being Yourself - panic
https://thefrailestthing.com/2019/03/14/carnival-of-the-self/
======
miesman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heyoka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heyoka)

------
nopassrecover
While he’s far from my favourite philosopher, there’s a similarity between
this article and Sartre’s discussion of Bad Faith (itself similar to Marx’s
alienation) as both discuss the societal pressure to conform to roles and the
conflict inherent in attempting to do so.

As the article observes, the liberty of expression offered by social media may
itself compromise our individuality and authenticity by pressuring us to
stage-manage an image of ourselves compatible with societal norms: an image
that we aspire to but can never fully realise.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_faith_(existentialism)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_faith_\(existentialism\))

[http://existentialcomics.com/comic/101](http://existentialcomics.com/comic/101)

------
aszantu
Has anyone a solution to this problem? Except for just leaving the internet?

